# finish this poem



## cassie30 (Jan 15, 2008)

once there was a guy named mike who loved to hike once on a hike he trippped over a bike. he picked up the bike and


----------



## goforitifudare (Jan 16, 2008)

..continued his hike, all the while cursing "You fool Mike"


----------



## cassie30 (Jan 17, 2008)

the hike didn't go well for mike he ended up in a dike. pass out and lost mike dreamed he was


----------



## discardedangel (Jan 22, 2008)

and continued to hike because nothing could stop him not even a bike


----------



## cassie30 (Jan 22, 2008)

he dreamed he was hiling considering he was pass out cold. once in the hospital mike dreamed he was hiking along the beach and


----------



## For me with Squalor (Jan 27, 2008)

And ran into a dyke which he futily pursued, for she was a dyke, and he was a dude


----------



## cowpops (Feb 7, 2008)

and then he fell down
and over
and out
into Mike


----------



## cassie30 (Feb 8, 2008)

*new poem*

once there was a girl named ginger who brusied er finger. she cried all the way home and then she


----------



## GridCanal (Feb 11, 2008)

sighed by the dome, consumed by the lone-------ly night. Oh what a fright, that lonely lonely night, without a sight of light. With her remaining might she


----------



## cowpops (Feb 11, 2008)

fell into a panic,
where she threw her arms in manic..


this is such a rap.  lol.


----------



## cassie30 (Feb 12, 2008)

once er panic ws done she awoke and it morning and then she


----------



## For me with Squalor (Feb 12, 2008)

joined a convent and was made a nun, 
No fun 
for this young'n .
only pun  
played by Gods own Son.


----------



## cassie30 (Feb 13, 2008)

*new poem*

once there was day when sara moved from city to city but why oh why did she what can it be


----------

